# Modern mainline RR I found.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know how you open up a e-mail add, then one site leads to another.
Good looking RR
http://www.amherstrail.org/memberpages/BranchBridgePhotos.html


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Great link! Looks like an awesome railroad!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Tunnel looks tight, lots of running potential.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,

mostly a lurker here these days, but i know Wes Warner and i sent him a link, maybe he will sign up and tell you about his railroad.

he has been doing some neat scratchbuilt cars Also

Me I model in 1:20.3 in SW NH

Al P.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great link Marty, thanks.. 

I love photo #20.. His roadbed is immaculate, track alignment is great, details on the railroad is near perfection.... but still has all manner of crap piled up against the house.... 

Looks like....... My yard... hehehehe


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice railroad. There is really lots of track and I'll bet Marty liked the bridge the best. 
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you got your work cut out for you Marty. Go for it Marty. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just funny how I recieved this Atlas HO newsletter, then when to the club site, then members site, then gallery or something.. its just neat to find a GRR in among the baby scalers. 

Al, that would be great , have him join MLS. Even tho hes track power hes very welcome. There maybe one or two of them on here.
Tell him also there are other modern mailiners that would love seeing what hes doing..
Plus you need to post more.. 
thanks

JR what do you mean i have my work cut out?????? theres always a bigger RR some where.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! It looks like at least one of the operators is using battery & R/C. It's nice to see some mainline stuff for a change.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful place!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout alright, but I doubt a K or a Connie would clear that flue-pipe tunnel! Thats really tight even for 1/29.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay CM Guess I can do that as you like using JR Later RJD


----------

